# New



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I thought I'd make a sig of someone who fought in UFC 94, and decided on Machida since he was impressive and shut a lot of people up, including me. 

So..rate it/hate it...I'm gonna use it anyway. :thumb02:









-
-
-
-
-


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice man, I like it.

Good job.


----------

